# high tech plumbing in texas



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have posted once before about high tech plumbing jobs in the dallas fortworth area. is there such a thing? I keep on looking in the classifieds
and all the trade mags. all I see is service work for a company in denver co. and in texas. there is nothing wrong with service work but it is not for me I don't have the attitude for people that say I stained there carpet when I was never in that room. I was trained for proccess piping in the hi tech area. I will be looking for work when I move to dallas in about 1 year. so anybody has an inside track please let me know.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Come to Austin, we have samsung and many more semi conductor facilities always work here. You have to check out Tony down at L U 286 first though.


----------

